# Joe Morecraft messages on rebuilding America



## RamistThomist (Mar 28, 2008)

About 16 sermons here

Don't know if I will agree with all of it but he is one of the best, most folksy preachers around.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 28, 2008)

I've got one on podcast from yesterday on Nehemiah that I wanted to listen to last night and haven't had the chance to yet.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2008)

I saw those on the podcast but haven't had the time to listen yet.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks! These are going to be great listening. I'm listening right now and I like!

The Liberal/Barthian Captivity of The American Church!

This should be a great introduction to my non-Theonomic friends. I bet it will convict/convert to the Ideal!


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2008)

joshua said:


> What is the title of the Podcast? Chalcedon Presbyterian? Joe Morecraft III?



SermonAudio.com - Chalcedon Presbyterian Church


----------

